# How to fix mouse squeaking?



## sage19 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got a logitech g100s mouse a shortly after I began to use it I noticed that when you clicked with the left mouse button it had a squeak. How do I fix this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Return it for a new one.

Aside from that you could try using some graphite to lubricate whatever is squeaking. Do not use any type or oil or liquid lubricant.


----------

